# SEA Casino Night - San Antonio - March 26th



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

The Saltwater Fisheries Enhancement Association's (SEA) San Antonio chapter's annual Casino Night is March 26th at the Alzafar Shrine Temple. For the price of 75/person you get a catered dinner, open bar, and $500 gaming chips. There will be raffles and auctions. The event is a great way to spend an evening with fellow fishermen and women.

The SEA is a non-profit organization that addresses issues and supports projects benefiting the inshore and offshore saltwater resources of our own Texas coast. SEA-San Antonio sponsors an program called KidFish where we take children, who normally would not have the opportunity to put a line in the water, to the Marine Development Center where they take a tour of the facility and get the opportunity to fish in the stocking ponds. 

If anyone is interested in attending the Casino Night, please email Joan Zezula at [email protected]. Thanks and I hope to see some of you guys/gals on the 26th.


----------

